# Hymer Camp 56 Taps wanted



## surfstar (Sep 30, 2008)

My 1990 MH has some faulty taps, the kitchen swan neck part of the tap keeps poping off when the pressure is on and also the shower room tap is leaky, also both sets could do with some de scaling so im thinking of replcaing them. Does anyone know where i could souce a set from?


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I would suggest http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/
but you may be better off ringing them. They buy a lot of end-of-line stuff (including all Brownhill's stock when they got into trouble!). Very helpful family.


----------

